# Casual-/Erwachsenengilde sucht nette Mitspieler-/innen



## Siddartha (26. März 2013)

Die Casual/Erwachsenen Gilde "*Gelegenheitshelden*" (Stufe 25, Antonidas/Allianz) sucht noch nette Mitstreiter/-innen mit Spaß am Spiel...

Eigener TS3-Server, sowie eigenes Web-Portal mit Forum und Raidplaner sind vorhanden.

Wir suchen in erster Linie Gelegenheitsspieler, die gerne gildenintern in HCs gehen, unseren Raid verstärken, oder anderweitig das Gildenleben bereichern wollen.
Für unseren *10er Raid* suchen wir zwar in erster Linie Heal und Tank (alle Klassen), aber auch DDs aller Art sind willkommen.


Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch HIER bewerben.


Bitte lest euch die Stickys im Forum durch. Vorweg schon folgende Fakten für Bewerber:


Wir sind eine reine *Casual-Erwachsenengilde*. Das heißt, wegen Familie und Job spielen fast alle Gelegenheitshelden nur Abends. Tagsüber werdet ihr kaum jemand online antreffen.
Grundsätzlich haben wir kein Mindestalter, die Erfahrung hat jedoch gezeigt, dass sehr junge Spieler/innen weniger zu uns passen. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei ca. 33-35 Jahren
*Das RL geht IMMER vor*
Wir nutzen unser TS3 wie auch unsere casualbedingte Spielzeit gerne, aber zielgerichtet. Keiner loggt sich gleichzeitig mit WoW ins TS ein und wartet auf ein Plauderstündchen.
Wir sind für alle Klassen und Itemlevel offen, bei mehr als 10 Anmeldungen im Raid wird den Spielern der Vorzug geben, mit denen die höchsten Erfolgsaussichten zu erwarten sind. 
Der Kern der Gelegenheitshelden ist eine gewachsene Gemeinschaft. Wir legen großen Wert auf die Person, nicht den Char.


*Wir machen für uns aus WoW das was WoW ist: ein Spiel. Und ein Spiel soll in erster Linie Spaß machen, oder?^^*

Wenn DU auch der Meinung bist, dass man die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte, dass WoW nichts anderes als ein SPIEL ist, dass Du zum spielen und Spaß haben die richtigen Leute um Dich haben möchtest, die genau diese Meinung teilen: dann komm zu uns!

Die Gelegenheitshelden.


----------



## Siddartha (4. April 2013)

/push


----------

